# Feng Shui Teich



## Maxxxxx (17. März 2018)

Hallo Teich Community,

seit Sommer letzten Jahres bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Teiches und total begeistert. Kurz was zum Teich:

Länge 8m
Breite 0,8m    (also rechteckig)
Tiefe 0,8m
Gefiltert wurde im Sommer vorerst mit dem Laguna PowerClear Multi 7000
Besatz 10 Goldfische, 10 __ Moderlieschen, 3 Schleien

Zu beginn machte ich diverse Fehler.. zb war ich der Meinung das Pflanzen Erde brachen zum wachsen.. großer Fehler.. Viel Erde = Viel Algen und trübes Wasser.


Nun hab ich erfolgreich den Winter ohne Verluste überstanden und stelle mir einige frage:

Teich reinigen: sollte ich das Wasser besser nicht all zu sehr ablaufen lassen um riss gefahren der Folie zu vermeiden?

Wie reinige ich am sinnvollsten?

Ich weis nicht ob ich oben rum Wasser verliere oder ob das Wasser schnell verdunstet. Wie könnte ich stellen an der Teichfolie nachträglich "vorsorglich" schließen?

Außenfilter ja oder nein?

Freue mich über jede Antwort, unten füg ich noch mal ein paar Bilder ein!

LG Max


----------



## samorai (17. März 2018)

Mir gefällt der kreative Ansatz, mal etwas ganz anderes/ besonderes zu schaffen.

Wenn dir das “spanisch“ vorkommt, das dass Wasser so schnell verschwindet, könnte die Ausbildung der Kappillar-Sperre nicht ideal sein.
Falls es daran liegt, könnte man mit Innotec nach bessern. D.h. die Fuge zwischen Terrassen-Platten und Folie schließen.
Aber besser du versuchst verschiedene Wasserstände erstmal ohne zu pumpen, eventuell gibt's ein Leck außerhalb des Teiches.


----------



## dizzzi (18. März 2018)

Das ist ja ein richtiger Abenteuerspielplatz für die Fisch.


----------



## Maxxxxx (18. März 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der kreative Ansatz, mal etwas ganz anderes/ besonderes zu schaffen.
> 
> Wenn dir das “spanisch“ vorkommt, das dass Wasser so schnell verschwindet, könnte die Ausbildung der Kappillar-Sperre nicht ideal sein.
> Falls es daran liegt, könnte man mit Innotec nach bessern. D.h. die Fuge zwischen Terrassen-Platten und Folie schließen.
> Aber besser du versuchst verschiedene Wasserstände erstmal ohne zu pumpen, eventuell gibt's ein Leck außerhalb des Teiches.



Danke für die rasche Antwort,
Gut das werde ich machen! Wie viel Wasser lässt man so ab wenn man den Teich im Frühjahr wieder fit macht?

@dizzzi jeder fängt mal klein an oder? ;D

Lg


----------



## dizzzi (18. März 2018)

Natürlich Maxxxxx. Ich bin mit 3 Jahren auch noch ein Anfänger.  Ein paar mehr Ecken, Rundungen und was weiß ich noch alles, ist für Fische vielleicht etwas interessanter.
Aber letztendlich muss es nur dir gefallen und sonst niemandem.


----------



## Maxxxxx (18. März 2018)

Ist doch wie beim Fernseher.. Größer ist immer besser 
Wenn erstmal die Beleuchtung stimmt können die Delphine durch die Feuerringe springen haha!
Aber weis was du meinst, soll ja nicht das letzte Projekt sein.


----------



## andreas w. (18. März 2018)

He Maxxxxx, habe mir eben mal mit Interesse die Fotos vom Teich angeguckt. Meins wäre es von der Form her nicht, aber der Teich sieht unstrittig schön und vor allem gepflegt aus mit einem sehr schönen "Rundum".

Nicht alles muß jedem gefallen, aber bei dir sieht alles schön stimmig und liebevoll gemacht aus.

Mein Glückwunsch und großes Respekt.

Zum Wasser verdunsten: ich denke daß alleine durch die Geometrie die Verdunstung überdurchschnittlich begünstigt wird. Schlank und nicht tief, so kann sich das Wasser im Sommer schnell erwärmen. Mußt dir also nicht allzu viel Gedanken machen. Wenn´s doch gefühlt zu viel Verlust ist, gibt´s sicherlich auch Anhaltswerte (Richtwerte) an denen du dich orientieren kannst.

Also weiter so und viel Spaß damit, Gruß Andreas


----------



## Maxxxxx (18. März 2018)

@andreas w. 

Tach Andreas,
Herzlichen Dank! 
Ich werde das mal genauer beobachtet. Aber du wirst nicht ganz unrecht haben, die Form wird da bestimmt ein großer Faktor sein. 
Jetzt muss ich nur nochmal schauen ob ich eine gescheite Filterlösung finde. Ich war mir immer nicht sicher ob die leichte trübheit vom filter oder von der vielen Erde kam.


----------



## samorai (18. März 2018)

Wenn es EPDM-Folie ist, geht der Innotec keine Verbindung mit der Folie ein, dann braucht man Speziell für EPDM einen Kleber.

Ein paar Worte zur Reinigung des Teiches.
In der Regel reinigen wir die Teiche wenn sich die __ Frösche wieder zeigen.
Die Seiten- Wände werden nicht gereinigt, da bildet sich der sogenannte Bio-Film und den halten die Fische kurz.
Bilden sich daran über dem Winter Fadenalgen so reißt man sie ab.
Hilfsmittel sind glatter Stock oder Klobürste, bei dir geht es bestimmt mit den Händen schneller.
Nur der Boden Grund wird gereinigt und immer nur die Hälfte vom Teich.
Einen Schlammsauger würde ich in deinem Fall nicht nehmen, dafür ist dein Teich zu klein.
Es gibt Fadenalgen-Vernichter mit Sauerstoff versetzt der hebt alles lockere Material an auch Blätter, dann abkeschern.
Dann gibt's noch Schlamm fressende Bakterien.
Eventuell kommen noch bessere Tipps.


----------



## Maxxxxx (18. März 2018)

Wenn ich so ein Mittel verwende müssen die Fische dann kurzfristig raus? Ne Hab mir mal ein Schlammsauger geliehen.. Der Teich war schneller leer als das ich den Schlamm abgesaugt hatte..


----------



## Lion (19. März 2018)

Maxxxxx schrieb:


> Hallo Teich Community,
> 
> 
> 
> Zu beginn machte ich diverse Fehler..



hallo Max,
sehr schöne Anlage, aber wie Du selber hier oben schreibst, " zu Beginn.............................
Hättest lieber zu Beginn mehr Informationen über die Sache einholen müßen denn jetzt leider machst Du nur Flickwerk.
Schade trotzdem viel Erfolg.
Léon


----------



## andreas w. (19. März 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Max,
> ...Hättest lieber ....
> Léon



Hätte hätte - hat aber nicht. Und deshalb kann man immer wieder aus Fehlern lernen und dabei im Idealfall sogar was verbessern. Und auf diesem Weg sind wir hier eben.


----------



## Michael H (19. März 2018)

Hallo

Ich find den Teich auch Cool , so als Zweit-Teich wär das doch ne Coole Sache . Da Schwimmen ja auch keine 80 cm Fische drin rum . Da kenn ich andere Teich in denen es den Fische bescheidener geht .
Welcher Teich ist nach dem Bau schon Perfekt...?
Ein wenig modifiziert und schon geht das ......

Warte nur drauf bis jemand dir zu einem Trommler rät oder noch besser zu einem 26 m langen Bürstenfilter ....


----------



## samorai (19. März 2018)

He Max!
Klär uns mal auf was zu Zeit der technische Bestand ist. Du schreibst über deine UVC (Pondovac ....7000) aber nichts über eine Pumpe bzw. Filter?


----------



## Maxxxxx (19. März 2018)

@Michael H Danke dir!
26m Filter ..hmm.. vielleicht kann ich den beim Nachbarn setzten 
Gefiltert wird mit dem Laguna PowerClear Multi 7000. Ist ein Innenfilter.. Bin hier ein wenig skeptisch, da in der Aquaristik die Innenfilter meist nichts Taugen..
Dieser macht 2700 l/h aber ich meine gelesen zu haben das man versucht ein Verhältnis von 1:1 zu erzielen.


----------



## Michael H (19. März 2018)

Hallo
Das Teil ist eher Springbrunnen wie Filter . Soll bis zu 7000 Liter Wasser sauber halten hab ich gelesen . Tja was man nicht so alles liest ........
Wie du nun einen Gescheiten Aussenfilter in deine Anlage integrierst ist wahrscheinlich nun die Gretchenfrage, ohne die Optik zu zerstören.....


----------



## Maxxxxx (19. März 2018)

Wollte den dann für den Überlauf benutzen. 
Dazu ist an der Stelle des Teiches keine Fliese. Und zwischen Fliese und Kantenstein ist eine Spalte wo man den Schlauch verstecken kann.


----------



## Michael H (20. März 2018)

Hallo

Einfachste zu verstecken wäre ein Spaltsieb und eine Biotonne drunter  , davor noch eine UVC und gut sollte sein .
Sollte locker reichen bei dem Volumen.


----------



## trampelkraut (20. März 2018)

.........oder vielleicht doch ein Trommelfilter.......


----------



## Michael H (20. März 2018)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> .........oder vielleicht doch ein Trommelfilter.......


Hallo
Besser zwei, könnte ja mal einer ausfallen...


----------



## Maxxxxx (21. März 2018)

Ich hätte jetzt an sowas gedacht? 
Was sagt die Allgemeinheit dazu.. top oder Flop


----------



## Michael H (22. März 2018)

Hallo

Keine Ahnung ob das mit der Kiste klappt oder nicht .....
Hatte mal so eine Kiste die für 14 000 Liter reichen  sollte , die war dann aner auch total Überfordert mit einem 8 000 Liter Goldfischteich ......


----------



## Lion (23. März 2018)

hallo Max,

falls Du den Filter hinter deiner rechten Wand verstecken kannst, damit er nicht so sichtbar ist,
kannst Du es mit einem Filter wie auf dem Foto ausprobieren.
(ob der allerdings reicht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen)

Ansonsten wäre als Option noch ein Druckfilter, natürlich mit Rückspülfunktion und mit UV-C,
hier liegen die Anschlüße und Bedienelemente alle oben und den kannst Du dann evtl. im Boden einlassen
und ist dann auch optisch kaum sichtbar.
(Aber hier auch, ob der reicht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen)
   Druckfilter als Beispiel

Pumpe natürlich auf entgegendliegende Seite als der Wassereinlauf einbringen,
damit das ganze Wasser gefiltert wird.

Info siehe auch
https://stb-pond-filter.jimdosite.com/

VG. Léon


----------



## Maxxxxx (23. März 2018)

@Lion 

Hi,
Ok haste recht macht mehr Sinn. Worauf sollte ich da achten & wie viel Liter Sollte er schaffen?
Lg Max


----------



## andreas w. (23. März 2018)

Hi, Druckfilter hab ich auch zwei stück (mit zwei Pumpen) am Teich laufen und bin nicht unbegeistert. 
Einziger Nachteil der mir in den Jahren aufgefallen ist, ist die Tatsache daß die fest angeschlossenen Leitungen sich jedesmal mit dem Öffnen mit verbiegen müssen und mit den Jahren reißen und brechen können. Hatte ich schon ein paar mal, das System ist allerdings auch schon über zehn Jahre alt und nix ist für die Ewigkeit.
Ansonsten kann ich eigentlich nur positives von dem Teil sagen, auch die Reinigung ist einfach. Würde ich also somit empfehlen.
Wie schon gesagt, Pumpe auf der einen Seite vom Teich, Leitung(-en) im Boden um den Teich vergraben und den Wassereinlass irgendwie in oder mit einer Figur oder Amphore verstecken und dekorieren.

Gruß & schönes Wochenende, Andreas


----------



## Alfii147 (23. März 2018)

Sowas: 

https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/teichfilter/druckfilter/auga-variopress-pro-druckfilter

* defekter Link entfernt *

Dazu eine DM Vario 20 000 - welche nach den Gegebenheiten eingestellt wird..


----------



## Lion (23. März 2018)

Maxxxxx schrieb:


> @Lion
> 
> Hi,
> Ok haste recht macht mehr Sinn. Worauf sollte ich da achten & wie viel Liter Sollte er schaffen?
> Lg Max



Dieser Filter mit 36 UV-C schafft lt. Hersteller einen Teichvolumen mit Koi bis 18000 Ltr.
Müsste also für ca. 5000 Ltr. wie Du sie hast reichen. 
Als Pumpe würde ich eine Vario-Pumpe von 12000 Ltr/Std. empfehlen, hier kannst Du nach Bedarf die Sache drosseln.
Wie Andreas schreibt, kannst Du die Pumpen-Leitung bis zum Filter im Boden vergraben oder falls Du einen schwarzen Schlauch nimmst, evtl. einfach im Teich unten
seitlich einbringen.

 Léon


----------



## Lion (23. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Sowas:
> 
> https://www.hanako-koi.de/teichtechnik/teichfilter/druckfilter/auga-variopress-pro-druckfilter
> 
> ...



hallo Alfii,
ich würde den bis 25000 Liter nicht empfehlen, denke, ist zu klein und schafft keine Pumpe von 20000.


----------



## Alfii147 (23. März 2018)

Beide haben einen Durchfluss von über 10 000..
Benutzen manche in Ihren IH.

Dies sollte für seinen Teich reichen, je nachdem, kann noch eine kleine Tonne mit Biomaterial nachgeschalten werden.
DF dient dann als reiner VF.

Beide Modelle, gibt es auch eine Nr. größer ..

Die Pumpe hat nur 20 000 Liter Brutto!
Da kommen niemals 20000 Liter durch..

Desweiteren ist die Pumpe einstellbar und fängt ab 30 Watt ab.
Kann somit sehr sparsam betrieben werden..

Das Problem sind hier eh die 8 Meter länge ..
Da bleibt der Schmodder früher oder später eh liegen..
Da diese kleinen Dinger, keine Strömung schaffen.


----------



## Lion (23. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Beide haben einen Durchfluss von über 10 000..
> Benutzen manche in Ihren IH.
> 
> Dies sollte für seinen Teich reichen, je nachdem, kann noch eine kleine Tonne mit Biomaterial nachgeschalten werden.
> DF dient dann als reiner VF.



hallo Alfii,
der STB-Pond-Filter hat schon ein wenig Biomaterial im Druckbehälter.

* defekter Link entfernt *

https://stb-pond-filter.jimdosite.com/


----------



## Alfii147 (23. März 2018)

Das dürfte der gleiche sein, wie von meinem obigen 1. Link
Vergleiche mal, optisch zumindest.


----------



## Lion (23. März 2018)

Alfii147 schrieb:


> Das dürfte der gleiche sein, wie von meinem obigen 1. Link
> Vergleiche mal, optisch zumindest.



ja richtig, sieht baugleich aus, kostet aber viel mehr als der STB-Pond-Filter 
ist aber so etwas, wie ich es mir vorstelle und was bei Max funktionieren könnte. (Ohne Gewähr und Zusatz-Zahl (hihihi)
Aber wie sagt man, probieren geht über studieren.

Beste Grüße
Léon


----------



## Maxxxxx (23. März 2018)

Nabend zusammen,
Die Druckfilter Variante scheint wirklich von Beliebtheit zu sein. Hätte sonst immer angenommen, dass hier viel Volumen des Filters eine Rolle spielt. Aber diese kompakten Filter scheinen wohl alles zu kompensieren. Sonst wär mein Gedanke immer gewesen, das die sich immer schnell zu setzen und so die Durchflussmenge arg reduziert wird. Wie ist das den generell mit der Reinigung? Wie oft wird da Hand angelegt.
Würde es reichen wenn ich die 8m überbrücke, indem ich am anderen Ende den "Innenfilter" stehen lasse? Oder wär dies nicht effizient ( auch im energiesparenden Sinnen) ?


----------



## pyro (28. März 2018)

Feng Shui Teich... als ich das gerade las verdrehte ich die Augen. Was ich mir dabei dachte behalte ich lieber für mich...

Das was ich sehe tut meinen Augen weh. Warum muss man auf biegen und brechen in eine Betonwüste ein Wasserloch reinbauen und dann frägt man sich auch noch warum dies und das nicht funktioniert und frägt jetzt nach Technik die man nicht sehen sollte um alle Fehler wieder gerade zu bieten. Ich find das einfach doof, sorry.
Dem Wasserloch feht jeder Grundsatz eines Teiches, unterschiedliche Pflanzzonen, ein Flachwasserbereich, Uferbereich. Fällt bei Dir ein Igel rein muss er wohl ersaufen. Beton und Terassenplatten heizen sich auf in der Sonne - das wirkt wie eine Verdunstungsanlage und deshalb ist hier der Wasserbedarf erhöht.
Ich geh davon aus das auch die Seitenwände betoniert sind - viel Spass wenn mal ein knackiger Winter kommt und dir der Eisdruck die Folie zerstört oder gar die Betonwanne sprengt...

Du hättest so viel schönen Garten im Hintergrund, da wäre ein klug geplanter Teich schön. Da sieht man dann auch keine Technik denn man braucht bei moderatem Fischbesatz keine Technik. 

Nix für ungut aber ich glaub du wirst immer Probleme haben und viel Geld für Technik + Betrieb ausgeben müssen. Energiesparen sieht anders aus.... aber soweit ich weis gehts bei Feng Shui unter anderem auch um Energiefluss, von da her alles korrekt gemacht.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (29. März 2018)

pyro schrieb:


> gehts bei Feng Shui unter anderem auch um Energiefluss, von da her alles korrekt gemacht.


Yo, soweit der Strom aus der Steckdose fließt und das Chi mittels Druckfilter umgewälzt wird, irgendwie schon 
Warum die Anlage jetzt "Feng Shui-mäßig" sein soll, erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht so wirklich


----------



## andreas w. (29. März 2018)

Bitte den Kommentar zu entschuldigen, aber wenn ich solche bösartig geschriebenen Beiträge lese ... es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen und wenn jemandem ein solcher Teich mit all seinem Rundum gefällt und Nachbessern geht immer - man muß schließlich Ziele haben . Die Tatsache sollte nicht so zerrissen werden wie´s hier in dem Beitrag der Fall ist.
Auch der Absatz mit dem knackigen Winter - wie viele Freibäder müssten demnach alljährlich platzen. Das Wasser bleibt dort nämlich auch drin, eben auch wegen Frost.

Wir sollten uns bitte untereinander nicht so unhöflich kommentieren, eventuell trifft man sich an einem Teichtreffen und da ist auch Höflichkeit und Respekt gang und gäbe.

Gruß und schöne Ostern, Andreas


----------



## pyro (30. März 2018)

Hallo Andreas,

ich habe in obigem Beitrag meine Meinung und ich denke die Realität geschrieben. Persönliche Meinung und Kritik muss nicht immer postiv sein und bösartig ist in meinen Augen nochmal ganz was anderes.

Ich bin auch absolut kein Meister im Teichbau. Deshalb zieht sich mein Teichbauthread ja auf inzwischen 50 Seiten mit fast 500 Beiträgen, fängt so ziemlich mit dem ersten Spatenstich an und zieht sich bis lange nach der Fertigstellung. Viele Hinweise während dem Bau waren sehr wertvoll und ersparen mir bis heute Nachbesserungen und mächtige Filteranlagen.

Ein Freibad besteht aus einer dicken Mauer, oftmals mit einer stabilen Edelstahlwanne. Ein Freibad von so geringer Fläche, mit einer verletzbaren PVC-Folie und dahinter nur dünne Rasenkanten mit etwas Beton ist mir unbekannt. Das Wasser wird in den Bädern die ich kenne dennoch zum Teil abgelassen um den nicht so so stabilen oberen Bereich zu schützen. Schönen Gruss von einem Rettungsschwimmer.  

Sollte ich Maxxx mal bei einem Teichtreffen sehen werde ich mich freuen, warum sollte ich was gegen Ihn als Person haben nur weil ich eine negative Meinung über seinen Teich habe???

Natürlich wünsche ich auch allen ein schönes Osterfest  - je nach Region fällt das schön dieses Jahr ja sehr unterschiedlich aus. Von Sonne und fast 20 Grad bis zu 10cm Schnee ist in Deutschland wohl alles vertreten.


----------



## Michael H (30. März 2018)

Morsche 
Bin gerade am Grübeln um was es im diesem Thread noch mal geht ...


----------



## andreas w. (31. März 2018)

Michael H schrieb:


> Morsche
> Bin gerade am Grübeln um was es im diesem Thread noch mal geht ...



Naja sooo weit isses jetzt auch noch nicht , hatte mir eben nur erlaubt auf einen meiner Meinung nach etwas unhöflich formulierten Beitrag hinzuweisen. Wenn ich das etwas zu empfindlich aufgefasst hatte und ansonsten alles im Rahmen ist, passt das wieder. Nix für ungut.

@pyro: Gruß vom Rettungsschwimmer an den selbigen zurück. Hatte den Schein jetzt vor kurzem erst wieder erneuert  und bin nach wie vor begeistert davon dass ... . Das mit dem teilweise Wasser ablassen ist korrekt was du sagst, was das an dem kleinen Teich für Auswirkungen hat, könnt ihr dann bei einem Treffen ausdiskutieren .

Wie gesagt, wünsche ein schönes Fest und nix für ungut daß ich das etwas "pienzig" empfunden hatte.


----------

